# موقع به كتب عربي خاصه بالدبلوم الصناعي في مصر



## احمد عامر (13 أكتوبر 2009)

رابط الموقع هو
http://knowledge.moe.gov.eg/arabic/services/schoolbooks/
وهو موقع به كتب لكافة تخصصات الدبلوم الصناعي في مصر 
ارجوا من المهندسين ان لا يستخفوا بهذه المناهج فهي محترمه واكيد ستفيدكم 
انا رغم انني كنت ثانويه عامه لكن اقول بكل ثقه ان مناهج التعليم الفني بشكل عام والفني الصناعي بكل اقسامها بشكل عام روعه ولن تخسر شئ يا سيدي ادخل وافتح الكتب وانت تري بنفسك 
WWW.FLUID-POWER.COM


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أكتوبر 2009)

احمد عامر قال:


> رابط الموقع هو
> http://knowledge.moe.gov.eg/arabic/services/schoolbooks/
> وهو موقع به كتب لكافة تخصصات الدبلوم الصناعي في مصر
> ارجوا من المهندسين ان لا يستخفوا بهذه المناهج فهي محترمه واكيد ستفيدكم
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس عامر 
بارك الله فيك ..

ولكن الرابط : WWW.FLUID-POWER.COM ...لايفتح.

وشكرا على موقع الوزارة..​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 أكتوبر 2009)

احمد عامر قال:


> رابط الموقع هو
> http://knowledge.moe.gov.eg/arabic/services/schoolbooks/
> وهو موقع به كتب لكافة تخصصات الدبلوم الصناعي في مصر
> ارجوا من المهندسين ان لا يستخفوا بهذه المناهج فهي محترمه واكيد ستفيدكم
> ...


 
اخونا الفاضل احمد عامر 
اهلا بك ونحن ياسيدى لا نستخف باى معلومة او منهج فان احكمة ضالة المسلم اينما وجدها هو احق بها
وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## مهندس نورس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> اخونا الفاضل احمد عامر
> اهلا بك ونحن ياسيدى لا نستخف باى معلومة او منهج فان احكمة ضالة المسلم اينما وجدها هو احق بها
> وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع الرائع



ملتقى المهندسين العرب هو ملقى يهتم بأنشطة المهندسين فقط .

الروابط المدرجة اعلاه هي تهم الفنيين فقط وليس لها علاقة بالمهندس .


----------



## مهندس نورس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> اخونا الفاضل احمد عامر
> اهلا بك ونحن ياسيدى لا نستخف باى معلومة او منهج فان احكمة ضالة المسلم اينما وجدها هو احق بها
> وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع الرائع



ملتقى المهندسين العرب هو ملقى يهتم بأنشطة المهندسين فقط .

الروابط المدرجة اعلاه هي تهم الفنيين فقط وليس لها علاقة بالمهندس .


----------



## احمد عامر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

اوجه رد المهندس العزيز النورس للمهندس عبد الناصر واساله هل يري ان المناهج التي يدرسها طلبة الدبلومات خاصه للفنيين فقط وليس لها اي علاقه بالمهندسين 
مع احترامي الشديد للمهندس النورس والاختلاف في الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه فانا اؤكد للمهندس النورس ولجميع المهندسين ان كل كتب الدبلوم بلا استثناء هي من الكتب النادره والتي صممت بعنايه وهي من الخطوات الجباره في طريق تعريب الهندسه وهي كتب غايه في التنظيم وان كان ينقصها بعض الاخراج الفني 
ارجوا من الجميع فتح رابط 
http://knowledge.moe.gov.eg/arabic/s...s/schoolbooks/
وان يروا كتب الدبلوم - واتمني ان يتم رفع كتب الصف الثاني والثالث ايضا بجوار الصف الاول- زيحكموا بعد ان يطالعوا الكتب


----------



## علي جابر علي جابر (1 أبريل 2010)

:56:شككككككككررررررررررررررااااااااا


----------



## محمود السلجوقي (2 أبريل 2010)

الروابط لاتفتح مع العلم بحاجتي لهذه المقررات


----------



## وسام الحب (2 أبريل 2010)

الروابط لا تفتح


----------



## has2006 (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 أبريل 2010)

لكل معلومة فائدتها ومكانها ، وأحيانا يكون التبسيط في الشرح ، او الرسومات التوضيحية أكثر تفصيلا وسهولة وتوضيحا ، لانها موجههة للمتعلمين ، فلا شك ان هذه المناهج بها فوائد لا تنكر ، والمعدون لها مهندسون خبراء في المناهج ، وعلي المهندس ان يستفيد من كل ما يقع تحت يده من معلومات فنية صحيحة ، وكلما تمكن الشارح من المعلومة قدمها بأبسط الاشكال ، واوضح الكلمات .


----------



## منصور عيد أحمد (20 يونيو 2010)

أرجو اضافة المناهج العملية للدبلومات الفنية


----------



## المصري 00 (25 يونيو 2010)

محمود السلجوقي قال:


> الروابط لاتفتح مع العلم بحاجتي لهذه المقررات


 


وسام الحب قال:


> الروابط لا تفتح


 


has2006 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 


عاطف مخلوف قال:


> لكل معلومة فائدتها ومكانها ، وأحيانا يكون التبسيط في الشرح ، او الرسومات التوضيحية أكثر تفصيلا وسهولة وتوضيحا ، لانها موجههة للمتعلمين ، فلا شك ان هذه المناهج بها فوائد لا تنكر ، والمعدون لها مهندسون خبراء في المناهج ، وعلي المهندس ان يستفيد من كل ما يقع تحت يده من معلومات فنية صحيحة ، وكلما تمكن الشارح من المعلومة قدمها بأبسط الاشكال ، واوضح الكلمات .


 

ارجو منك الروابط الصحيحة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## روز مختار (12 أغسطس 2010)

الروابط لا تفتح


----------



## طه محمد طه دشيش (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن الروابط لا تفتح


----------



## طه محمد طه دشيش (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الروابط لا تفتح ارجوكم انا عايز كتب التخصصات الميكانيكية للصف الثالث الصناعي


----------



## ابوعبدالبارى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

احتاج هذة الكتب لكن الرابط لايفتح


----------



## zezo07 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اسرتى الغالية .... فانتم جميعا اخوتى فى الله ... وغيابى الذى يطول عن هذا المنتدى ... يرجع لظروف العمل والحياة العائلية ... وكم اتمنا ان اكون معكم عضو نشط ولكن الظروف تحكم فجزاكم الله خيرا فينا والمسلمين اجمعين.... zezo ابو مهند


----------



## احمد عامر (16 نوفمبر 2010)

بالسلامه


----------



## ربيع عبد المعز (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد كتاب التكنولوجيه للصف الثالث الصناعى اصلاح وصيانة المعدات الكهربائيه


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الروابط لاتفتح اخي العزيز نرجوا اعادة تحميلهامرة ثانية


----------



## eng000 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررا


----------



## Hikmat alnabhan (22 نوفمبر 2011)

اعتقد انها جهود استثنائيه مبذوله على هذا العمل ولكن مع الأسف الروابط الموجودة على هذه الصفحة *لا تعمل*


----------



## deghidy (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mdiesel.2011 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## شرشر الجديد (3 ديسمبر 2011)

?????????


----------

